# Itinerary for 6 days in Oahu



## travelplanner70 (Jun 12, 2013)

Does someone have a great itinerary for a week in Oahu (with beach relaxation built in) that I could just follow and enjoy?


Also, if anyone knows a link for the cheapest Polynesian Culture Ctr. tickets, I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2013)

You'll need to provide a bit more information, so people can help you.  Such as:  Where are you staying? When? What kinds of activities do you like doing, other than beach time? Will you have a car? How many in your party? Any kids? How old? What is your budget for activities? Restaurants? Alcohol? Any mobility issues?  You get the idea. 

As for PCC tickets, the cheapest I ever got them was to attend a timeshare salespitch arranged by the concierge at the resort where we were staying.  We got three full-boat PCC tickets for about an hour of our time.  Not a lot of pressure, and once I told the heavy-handed hammer closer woman that I buy all my timeshares on Ebay, and I was not going to be buying from her, she looked me in the eye, made a rude noise, mumbled some profanity under her breath, and walked away.  They let us go, and we had our tickets. 

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Jun 13, 2013)

A couple of fun foodie things to do:

Dole Plantation for a Dole Whip

Haleiwa for Matsumoto Shave Ice

Kahuku area for Shrimp Trucks  (We always have done Fumi's but others like Giovanni's)

Get a plate lunch at Rainbow Drive In and head over to Sans Souci Beach

Malasada's at Leonard's Bakery


----------



## danb (Jun 13, 2013)

*Things to do in Oahu*

Children love the beach and sometimes too much long structured activities might bore them. A half day at Kailua beach might be nice but get there early due to parking issues. Lanikai beach is also very nice and pictures with the Mokulea islands in the background would look nice. Ride up to the north shore is nice and a stop at any of the shrimp trucks is nice. The Polynesian cultural center is nice for the tour and show they have in the lagoon. The all day affair and night show might be too much depending on their interest. 
If they like water parks try wet and wild in Kapolei. Kids and adults will love it. If you want to see some real Hawaii drive to the end of H1 and stay on Farrington Hwy and see some of the local beaches along the road. Tracks, Depot, Makaha beaches are uncrowned and nice. The most pristine beach is at the very end of the road called Keawaula beach. Or sometimes referred to Yakohama bay. Mostly locals and surfers but the most beautiful powder sand beach on the island. There is also a hiking trail to a bird sanctuary. There is a military satellite tracking station there as well. 
On your way back stop into Koolina and look around Disney Aulani as well as some good resturants there (Roy's)
Have a great time!


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 13, 2013)

We enjoyed the Shark Swim at Sea Life Park, and you can stop at Hanauma Bay to snorkel first.

http://www.sealifeparkhawaii.com/programs.asp


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 13, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> You'll need to provide a bit more information, so people can help you.  Such as:  Where are you staying? When? What kinds of activities do you like doing, other than beach time? Will you have a car? How many in your party? Any kids? How old? What is your budget for activities? Restaurants? Alcohol? Any mobility issues?  You get the idea.
> Dave



I agree. Also, is it your first time to Oahu or any of the Hawaiian Islands?

Here are some ideas based on places we've taken family/friends when they stay with us.

Pearl Harbor
- U S S Arizona Memorial 
- USS Battleship Missouri Memorial 
- Pacific Aviation Museum (optional, if you have time while you're at Pearl)

National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific (aka Punchbowl)

Gardens
- Foster Botanical Gardens 
- Lyon Arboretum 
- Ho'omaluhia Botanical Gardens 

Shopping
- Aloha Stadium Flea Market  
- Ala Moana Shopping Center 
- Hilo Hattie Flagship Store 
- Various Farmer's Markets - http://hfbf.org/markets/

Island Touring by car
- Dole Plantation 
- Byodo-in Temple 
- Laniakea Beach (aka Turtle Beach)  
- Beaches such as Lanikai Beach - http://www.hawaiigaga.com/oahu-beaches.aspx
- North Shore
- Shrimp Trucks
- Matsumoto Shave Ice

Sunday brunch (very nice but pricey buffets)
- Orchids restaurant @ Halekulani Resort
- Hoku's restaurant @ Kahala Resort

Iolani Palace 
Bishop Museum
Doris Duke's Shangri La
Complimentary Cultural Events at the Royal Hawaiian Center 
Polynesian Cultural Center
Waikiki Aquarium 
Diamond Head
Snorkeling at Hanauma Bay Nature Preserve
Walk along the main shopping strip in Waikiki (from the Marriott (near the Zoo) to Fort Derussy (near the Hilton)).
Walk along the waikiki beach area

Special Interest: Music (my nephew is active in the school marching band and jazz band)
- Ukulele Lesson at the Royal Hawaiian 
- Ukulele Factory Tour (10:30am) 
- Royal Hawaiian Band

Special Interest: Art Museums (my mother in-law loves Museums and so do I)
Honolulu Academy of Arts
The Contemporary Museum


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 13, 2013)

Also- the "seven lava pools" up the coast.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 13, 2013)

Only my husband and I will be traveling.  We have already been to Kauai several times (our favorite), Maui twice, and the Big Island.  I figured that it was time to spend a week in Oahu although I wish it were longer.  We will be staying at the Marriott Ko'Olina.  

I would like to go around the island by car since we are renting one.  I see that one of the posts lists some good stopping points.  As far as going to Pearl Harbor, is it something that we should just go to ourselves or go in a tour?  Do all tours include the price to go to the Arizona?  

Is the Circle tour worth it for a good overview of the island - say the first day or so?  

Is snorkeling good close to shore at any of the beaches?  (We have our own equipment - not fancy- that we could bring if it is good snorkeling.)  

Any good, inexpensive restaurants we should try?  Are the ones on Trip Advisor the best bets?  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 13, 2013)

The Dole Plantation is just a tourist trap.    Don't expect too much there.


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 13, 2013)

travelplanner70 said:


> I would like to go around the island by car since we are renting one.  I see that one of the posts lists some good stopping points.  As far as going to Pearl Harbor, is it something that we should just go to ourselves or go in a tour?  Do all tours include the price to go to the Arizona?



You can do Pearl Harbor on your own. 

NOTE: No bags are allowed - see http://www.nps.gov/valr/planyourvisit/index.htm


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 14, 2013)

travelplanner70 said:


> Only my husband and I will be traveling.  We have already been to Kauai several times (our favorite), Maui twice, and the Big Island.  I figured that it was time to spend a week in Oahu although I wish it were longer.  We will be staying at the Marriott Ko'Olina.
> 
> I would like to go around the island by car since we are renting one.  I see that one of the posts lists some good stopping points.  As far as going to Pearl Harbor, is it something that we should just go to ourselves or go in a tour?  Do all tours include the price to go to the Arizona?
> 
> ...



The Arizona memorial tickets if you go on your own are free. Just go early. Other attractions are available for a cost.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 14, 2013)

The best snorkeling close to shore is probably at Hanauma Bay. Get there early, as parking is limited.

I second the vote to visit the Bishop Museum. It shows a great history of the Polynesian culture, with incredible artifacts. If you'd like to carry it forward to modern times, follow up with a visit to Iolani Palace.

Ko'Olina is at the western end of the island, and traffic between there and points east will be a factor. This includes just about anything touristy on the south and east parts of the island. Plan accordingly.

Go to Coffee Gallery in Haleiwa for an excellent selection of coffee drinks.

Ted's Bakery on the windward side has excellent baked goods. I really like their chocolate Haupia pie.

Best Manapua on the island is at Libby's Bakery in Honolulu.

Best Malasadas are at Leonard's Bakery on Kapahulu in Waikiki.

Rainbow Drive In has best local food, plate lunch, and such.

There's more... ;-)

Dave


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 14, 2013)

A couple of my favourite easy hikes:
- Makapu’u Point Lighthouse Trail
- Manoa Falls

Food near Ko'Olina:
- The Monkeypod has good food/drinks and live music
- Leonards has a mobile truck selling malasadas at the Waileke Shopping centre (10 min drive).  There's a good shave ice place in the parking lot too.
- +1 for Teds chocolate haupia pie

My favourite beaches:
- Ko'Olina
- Turtle Bay (North Shore)
- Laniakea (Turtle) Beach, not to be confused with Turtle Bay. This is a bad spot for swimming, but there are usually turtles on the beach here.
- Lanikai beach, totally worth the hassle of finding parking
- Hanauma Bay is good to do once I suppose, but not my favourite.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 15, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Best Manapua on the island is at Libby's Bakery in Honolulu.



Previous trips my husband and I went on a quest for the best mochico chicken on Oahu.  Last trip we were on a mission for the best Manapua.  Shirokiya had a special 4 day road show where they brought in chefs from Japan to make nikuman.  That of course was the best.  Baring that special event, after trying numerous manapua places around the island we decided our favorite was actually Chun Wah Kam Noodle Factory near Ala Moana.  :whoopie:

And Dave, I just love that you mentioned Manapua.  My husband and I are watching our weight but we have agreed that we will allow ourselves 1 manapua a day next trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2013)

jehb2 said:


> Previous trips my husband and I went on a quest for the best mochico chicken on Oahu.  Last trip we were on a mission for the best Manapua.  Shirokiya had a special 4 day road show where they brought in chefs from Japan to make nikuman.  That of course was the best.  Baring that special event, after trying numerous manapua places around the island we decided our favorite was actually Chun Wah Kam Noodle Factory near Ala Moana.  :whoopie:
> 
> And Dave, I just love that you mentioned Manapua.  My husband and I are watching our weight but we have agreed that we will allow ourselves 1 manapua a day next trip.




Thanks for the tip. Next time I'm on Oahu I'll check out Chun Wah Kam.  But make sure you try Libby's.  It's the best I've ever had.  Ordered ahead, you can pick it up pre-packed for the trip home.  That way you can have some whenever you want it.  

Dave


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 16, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Also- the "seven lava pools" up the coast.



???? Isnt that on Maui???


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 16, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> ???? Isnt that on Maui???




OOPS! You are right! I am getting my islands mixed up. Been a long time since I was there-unfortunately!


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks all.  I guess I need to do some research into the food.  I do not know what some of these posts are talking about.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 16, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> The Dole Plantation is just a tourist trap.    Don't expect too much there.



It may be a bit of a tourist trap, but their pineapple whip cones are refreshing, especially if you are out and about on that side of the island.  We never miss it for a cone!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 16, 2013)

travelplanner70 said:


> . . .   We will be staying at the Marriott Ko'Olina . . . Is snorkeling good close to shore at any of the beaches?  (We have our own equipment - not fancy- that we could bring if it is good snorkeling.) . . .



There are three or four tidal pools at that resort, where we've traveled to from Waikiki to snorkel.  A couple of them were "not much" but one was pretty nice, especially along the rock wall barrier.  If the water is rough and churning, it will be cloudy viewing but if calm, the viewing is good.

We do not travel to Hawaii w/o our snorkel gear so I'd suggest taking it with you just in case.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, no.  I went to the web site as suggested for the Arizona Memorial Pearl Harbor Tour.  There is no availability from July 6-11 - none at all!!!!  

Any suggestions?  If I go to the other museums, is it worth the trip there?  Is there a possibility of getting tickets if I just show up as a "walk-up"?  Would a tour company that advertises these tours have access to such tickets?

I am so disappointed, but I am hoping for some advice from Tuggers.

Thanks.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 17, 2013)

Just go there as a walk up.  I've done it that way a few times.   Don't worry.  You're in Hawaii.  


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2013)

travelplanner70 said:


> Oh, no.  I went to the web site as suggested for the Arizona Memorial Pearl Harbor Tour.  There is no availability from July 6-11 - none at all!!!!
> 
> Any suggestions?  If I go to the other museums, is it worth the trip there?  Is there a possibility of getting tickets if I just show up as a "walk-up"?  Would a tour company that advertises these tours have access to such tickets?
> 
> ...




The USS Arizona is open to the public on a first come, first served basis.  Tickets are free.  They give them out in sequence on the day of use until the number of boat seats running from shore to the memorial are filled for the day.  So the earlier you get there in the morning, the sooner you'll be able to view the memorial.  Tickets do go fairly quickly, so don't dawdle - get there early and get your tickets.  And remember, you can't carry ANY packages or bags with you, not even a purse.  No baggage allowed. No exceptions.

A tour company that shows no availability probably has sold out the number of seats available on their tour buses.  That should have no effect on you getting your own tickets to the memorial if you provide your own transportation.

Like Steven said, don't worry - you're in Hawaii.  :0

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 18, 2013)

As stated above, tickets to the Arizona Memorial will go quickly. Try to get there as soon as they open.

Also, headsets for audio tours are available for rent at the booth to the left of the NPS Tickets and Information Desk. The audio tour is available in seven languages: English, French, Japanese, Korean, Mandarin, German, and Spanish. 
We enjoyed the audio tour.



> *From the National Park Service* - http://www.nps.gov/valr/planyourvisit/index.htm
> 
> _Sequestration Update: Changes in USS Arizona Memorial Tour Schedule
> 
> ...





> From Recreation.gov - http://www.recreation.gov/tourDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=72369&tourId=317399&cat=1
> 
> _Tour Description
> The 75-minute program for the USS Arizona Memorial begins at Pearl Harbor Memorial Theater. It includes a brief introduction, a 23-minute documentary film, a Navy-operated shuttle boat ride to the USS Arizona Memorial, and time to experience the Memorial itself.
> ...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> The USS Arizona is open to the public on a first come, first served basis.  Tickets are free.  They give them out in sequence on the day of use until the number of boat seats running from shore to the memorial are filled for the day.  So the earlier you get there in the morning, the sooner you'll be able to view the memorial.  Tickets do go fairly quickly, so don't dawdle - get there early and get your tickets.  And remember, you can't carry ANY packages or bags with you, not even a purse.  No baggage allowed. No exceptions.
> 
> A tour company that shows no availability probably has sold out the number of seats available on their tour buses.  That should have no effect on you getting your own tickets to the memorial if you provide your own transportation.
> 
> ...


. Sadly, not any more.  Some tickets can be reserved through gov website.  Anyways, I would get there before 7 am to line up.  Maybe as early as 6:30 am.  Second don't forget you cannot bring in a backpack or purse, etc...  So plan for that.  There is also a submarine tour next door that is worth it.


----------



## JanB (Jun 22, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> It may be a bit of a tourist trap, but their pineapple whip cones are refreshing, especially if you are out and about on that side of the island.  We never miss it for a cone!



My Auntie and cousin from Idaho had no idea how pineapples were grown and found the different plants/pineapples interesting.  They really enjoyed the Dole Whip cones as well.


----------

